# Prince Andrew visits the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada. 05 May 07



## KwaiLo (3 May 2007)

I went for a hot dog at Frank's tonight with my kids, and saw the RHFC had closed down part of Water St. in Cambridge, preparing themselves for Saturday.

They looked good, and will do Cambridge proud, I'm sure.

Shared with the usual caveats....

http://www.cambridgetimes.ca/cam/news/news_777717.html

Princely plans for Andrew
Jeff Hurst, Cambridge
Cambridge Times Photo

Members of the the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada go through drills at the Colonel J.A. McIntosh Armoury.

JEFF HURST, TIMES STAFF

Cambridge Times Photo

Commanding officer Rick Peters (left) and 2nd Lieut. John Ewen during a press conference.

JEFF HURST, TIMES STAFF

Cambridge Times Photo

Prince Andrew

(May 1, 2007)

He may not be getting the key to the city, but when Prince Andrew visits Cambridge Saturday, he will definitely get the royal treatment.

His Royal Highness Prince Andrew, Duke of York, will be in Cambridge Saturday to take part in the Freedom of the City parade from Cambridge Place to the Colonel J.A. McIntosh Armoury. But, his main focus will be spending time with members of the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada. It will be his first visit to Cambridge as Colonel-in-Chief of the Fusiliers.

"Really the focus is to get interactive with soldiers," said Rick Peters, commanding officer of the Fusiliers.

Prince Andrew will spend Friday evening with soldiers in Kitchener, followed by the parade in Cambridge Saturday morning, then a private dinner and visit with members of the Fusiliers in Cambridge Saturday evening. The parade will be the only public appearance for Prince Andrew.

"He's very well informed on Canadian military methods," said Peters.

The parade, which begins at 10:30 a.m., also includes the tradition of granting Freedom of the City - a privilege to allow a specific military unit to march through the city with drums beating, colours flying and bayonets fixed. The ceremony involves the military unit, led by Prince Andrew, marching to city hall - the band is silent and rifles carried without bayonets. As the unit nears city hall, it is stopped by a police official who then escorts the commanding officer to city hall. The mayor then bestows Freedom of the City on the unit.

John Ewen, 2nd Lieut. of the Fusliers, said approximately 140 members of the Fusliers will be involved in the parade and have been practicing for the past month on tricky marches in preparation for the arrival of Prince Andrew.

"There's been a high level of interest from the soldiers," said Ewen.

The visit has been planned for about a year.


----------



## Pte_Martin (3 May 2007)

Good to hear,  We were told before i transfered to regs that he was comming but i didn't know the date, too bad i can't be there now to see him.


----------



## geo (4 May 2007)

Heh.... 
Does he still carry the monicker "Randy Andy"?

Better get the mothers of Cambridge to keep a close eye on their daughters this weekend  (just in case)


----------



## RHFC_piper (4 May 2007)

On Saturday 05 May 2007, His Royal Highness, Prince Andrew, The Duke of York and the Colonel-in-Chief of the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada, will be visiting his Regiment in Cambridge, Ontario.

This is the first Royal visit the Regiment has been graced with in 26 years.  The last visit was by the Regiments former Colonel-in-Chief, Her Royal Highness, Princess Margaret, the Countess of Snowdon, who passed away in 2002.

This visit and parade will serve two purposes; The first being the new C-in-C's first inspection of the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada, and the second being a 'Freedom of the City' parade, which has been due since the addition of  the 'Royal' designation to the Highland Fusiliers of Canada in 2000.

The Parade will begin Saturday 05 May 2007 at 10:30 am.  The Fusiliers will march from the McIntosh Armoury, located at 1 Valour Place, Cambridge, Ontario, (Ainslie st. & Main st.) with Regimental Colours cased, bayonets in scabbards, and no drum beat or band (snare drum taps only),  to Cambridge Place, located at 73 Water St North Cambridge, Ontario.  Once there, the Mayor of Cambridge, Doug Craig, will confer freedom of the city to the Regiment. The Regiment will then fix bayonets and uncase the Regimental Coulours. Following this, the Regiment will be inspected by Prince Andrew and the Mayor.

Once the 'Freedom of the City' has been granted, bayonets are fixed, colours have been uncased, and the troops have been inspected, the Regiment will march back to the McIntosh Armoury with Drums Beating and Pipes playing.

Here is the route for the Parade:





The Red is the route to Cambridge Place.
The Green is the return route.

Tomorrow evening, the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada will be hosting a dinner for His Royal Highness, with members of the Regiment and Regional Dignitaries in attendance. This gala is held annually as the Regiments 'Colours Ball' and now will also serve as a chance to dine with Royalty.

Below are some quotes and links to Media coverage of the event;

[quote author=KW Record 10 APRIL 2007 ]
*Cambridge set to host Royal visit in early May*
Article Link (pdf)
MELINDA DALTON

CAMBRIDGE (Apr 10, 2007)

Prince Andrew, the Duke of York, will making a stop in Cambridge in early May as
part of his Canadian visit, military officials confirmed yesterday.

The prince will be visiting in his official capacity as colonel-in-chief of three
Canadian military regiments -- Halifax's Princess Louise Fusiliers, the
Toronto-based Queen's York

More on link
[/quote]

[quote author=KW Record 27 APRIL 2007 ]
*Parade that's fit for a prince*
Article Link (pdf)
MELINDA DALTON

Prince Andrew is scheduled to visit Cambridge in May.

CAMBRIDGE (Apr 27, 2007)

Prince Andrew's visit in May will be marked publicly by all the pomp and ceremony of one of the military's most time honoured traditions.

About 140 members of the Royal Highland Fusiliers will parade from the armoury to Cambridge Place in silence for a ceremony known as the granting of the Freedom of the City.

The event, which will start at around 10:30 a.m., will be the only public appearance by the Duke of York during his two day visit to Cambridge and Kitchener on May 4 and 5.
More on link
[/quote]

[quote author=KW Record 01 MAY 2007 ]
*Fusiliers granted free rein*
Article Link (pdf)
KEVIN SWAYZE

CAMBRIDGE (May 1, 2007)

Soldiers of the Highland Fusiliers of Canada will have freedom of the city on Saturday, but they'll have to behave.

Last night, Cambridge city council passed a ceremonial motion allowing the militia regiment to march into the city limits with "bayonets fixed, drums beating and colours flying," in honour of a visit by Prince Andrew, the Duke of York.

The motion passed without debate during a special, five-minute meeting of council last night.
More on link
[/quote]

[quote author=KW Record 02 MAY 2007 ]
*Andrew's visit to be a traffic-stopper*
Article Link (pdf)
MELINDA DALTON

CAMBRIDGE (May 2, 2007)

If you're planning on catching a glimpse of Prince Andrew during his visit to Galt this weekend, you'll want to make sure you get there early.

With roads closed, the market open and security tight, navigating the city's core on what's expected to be a sunny Saturday morning could be quite a feat.

"It will be a busy area for sure," said Jason Leach, a traffic engineering technologist with the City of Cambridge involved in preparations for the royal visit.
More on link
[/quote]

[quote author=KW Record 04 MAY 2007 ]
*Royal visit sparks memories*
Article Link (pdf)
MELINDA DALTON

CAMBRIDGE (May 4, 2007)

A mistaken gun barrel, the threat of Irish nationalist protesters and a boycott by miffed city councillors were among some of the more dramatic highlights of the last visit of the ceremonial commander of the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada.

Princess Margaret -- sister of Queen Elizabeth II -- was the last colonel-in-chief to pass through town during a brief but busy visit in 1981 when she inspected her troops and dined with civic leaders.

She made no official public appearances, but people still crowded around the Cambridge armoury and City Hall to catch a brief glimpse of the princess as she exited her limo.
More on link
[/quote]


More to come.


----------



## proudnurse (4 May 2007)

Thank you so much for posting the Map of the route. With downtown only a few minutes from me, my daughter and I are going to go down and watch. If anyone that is planning on going, would any army.ca folk out there like to gather together for the occation and watch together? Maybe we could all pick a meeting place and time before hand in the morning? This is going to be quite an awesome experience. I know that we are going to go to the Market before hand, quite early in the morning to get a head start on the day. 

~Rebecca


----------



## RHFC_piper (4 May 2007)

Across the street from Cambridge Place there is a parking lot with a low brick wall surrounding it. I'm guessing this is where they'll want spectators to be.  The band will be moving into a position in an opening of the wall, but there's plenty of room around in the parking lot.   I'll be parading with the band...  just look for the big guy with the really beautiful set of McCallum Bag pipes    

Also, the roads along the route will be closed off during the parade and the road in front of the Cambridge Place will be closed for the entire event.

Suggestion for a meeting place:
The Black Badger pub (55 Water St. N.)  Just down the street from Cambridge Place.


----------



## KwaiLo (4 May 2007)

I'll be going to the parking lot with my family, which is where I saw them from last night.

I expect to be getting there pretty early, as I know there will be a great turn out.


----------



## proudnurse (4 May 2007)

Kwailo, 

Would that be the parking lot beside LA Franks? I'm glad to hear that they are open right now, their food is wonderful. Piper, the Black Badger sounds like a good place to meet in front of as they are not hard to miss for anyone either. For anyone that has not been there, it is a Chalet type looking house, and you can see the sign good from the road, and they have a wooden fence around thier patio. It also right beside Extend Comm and Optometrist building. I'll more than likely be wearing my tan army.ca shirt and of course my  8) especially if the weather is as nice tomorrow as it is today. I'll also have the little one with me and our fold up camping chairs. The parking lot for my work is very close to there also, and you can park there for free and pretty much as long as you want. If anyone would like to park there also, let me know. 

~Rebecca


----------



## RHFC_piper (4 May 2007)

KwaiLo said:
			
		

> I'll be going to the parking lot with my family, which is where I saw them from last night.



You were there last night?  huh... well, uh...  just an FYI; the band will sound much better tomorrow... they didn't give us much time to tune before we started the 'rehearsal', so we sounded pretty bad. 



			
				KwaiLo said:
			
		

> I expect to be getting there pretty early, as I know there will be a great turn out.



I would strongly suggest to anyone coming to come early, as I'm sure there will be a huge turnout.  You might have to park on the other side of the river or far down the street.
Theres a parking lot North of Cambridge Place, where Water St. N and Ainslie St. Meet, but it belongs to a Shoppers Drug Mart, and I don't know how much trouble you'd get into.  Theres also a pay lot beside the Armoury, off of Lutz st., but it may be full of the Soldiers cars, and it's a bit of a hike.  It is a big lot, but the spots closest to the building will most likely be filled. 
There are some parking lots and road parking across the river on / around Grand Ave. and North and South Square.  Keep in mind that Grand Ave. will (or may already, by then) be closed for the parade.
If you're really hard up for a parking spot, there's a lot on George St. and Park Hill Rd. at a ball diamond / park at that corner.  Again, a bit of a hike, but it may be all you can get.

I have told everyone I've invited to come around 8:30 - 9 am to get a good spot and to ensure a parking spot close to the event.  

I'd say I hope to see a lot of Army.ca er's there, but I will be standing still with eyes front, pipes in hand, eagerly awaiting the word of command... Like a good little soldier.  ;D


----------



## proudnurse (4 May 2007)

Great! Let me add to the parking list also, mind you would have to be there VERY early before they close down the streets...from the Armoury  Follow Ainsle Street to Thorne Street. Before you get to Thorne, you will pass Dickson Street and a whole bunch of construction on your right hand side where they are building the new city hall. Turn Left on Thorne. It is a very short street you will know it when you see it, because there is an old house right there, with a sign that says "Karate". When you get on Thorne, turn Left into a driveway beside a tan coloured building. There is no name on the building, though it is a Lawyers office. It's very modern looking and does stand out though. That is the Lot behind the Black Badger Pub. That is where I will be parked also, just look for a white sunbird with a yellow ribbon magnet. 

Piper, I have yet to have the honour of hearing you play your pipes, looking forward to that  and yes, hopefully quite a few of us folks here will get the opportunity to enjoy the Parade all together. 

~Rebecca 

Edited to add: Parking lot can also be accessed, from Water Street and the driveway is right in between Black Badger and Extend Comm/Optometrist. Though like I said, getting there VERY early before streets closed is the only way you will be able to park in there.


----------



## Genetk44 (4 May 2007)

RHFC_Piper.....a small correction to your original post if I may....the term" His Majesty" is incorrect.....the title Majesty is reserved for the reigning monarch. Prince Andrew is  "His Royal Highness".


----------



## proudnurse (4 May 2007)

Just a quick heads up for everyone. When I arrived at work tonight, one of my co workers had indicated they are closing down Water Street approx 6-7am on Saturday. I do not know if this is for sure, but this is the news I hear so far. Sounds like we might just grab Cambridge Transit downtown instead... I know I want to go early _BUT _ that is a little too early. 

~Rebecca 

Edited to add: of course at the Cambridge Farmers Market, they do have a church next door that serves home made apple dumplings and coffee for breakfast and they are open at that time ... be a nice treat for anyone who is going early and wants to take thier family there. Also thinking about that also in case I do drive down early.


----------



## RHFC_piper (4 May 2007)

Genetk44 said:
			
		

> RHFC_Piper.....a small correction to your original post if I may....the term" His Majesty" is incorrect.....the title Majesty is reserved for the reigning monarch. Prince Andrew is  "His Royal Highness".



Corrected... thank you.



BTW...(Mods) How did KwaiLo's, Infantry_'s and Geo's posts get above my first post?  I only ask as I started this thread and some how the first post is now the third.


----------



## geo (4 May 2007)

Uhhh... so you mean it isn't "Randy Andy" anymore?

The days when anything in a skirt was in jeapordy?


----------



## proudnurse (4 May 2007)

As I am working, overlooking Water Street... I see the one parking lot across the street from the Black Badger... a sign indicates it is closed the full day (not the lot I was speaking of that is behind the pub) I think this is where most people will be standing. No parking in there for sure... just another quick update for everyone. 

~Rebecca 


.....just went outside for a few minutes and they are setting up tall bleachers for people to sit in that parking lot


----------



## observor 69 (4 May 2007)

I was driving through west end Toronto this afternoon and saw what I believe was a Rolls Royce Phantom. 
http://tinyurl.com/2qbnyt

This thread got me wondering if it had anything to do with Price Andrew's visit to Cambridge?

Anyone any info ?

Lovely car, very refined.


----------



## vonGarvin (4 May 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Uhhh... so you mean it isn't "Randy Andy" anymore?
> 
> The days when *anything in a skirt was in jeapordy*(sic)?


Does this have ANYTHING to do with him being Colonel-in-Chief of The Royal *Highland* Fusiliers of Canada?  (running away now!)


----------



## geo (4 May 2007)

Heh.....


----------



## proudnurse (4 May 2007)

Extensive article in respect to Prince Andrew's visit from Kitchener Waterloo Record, Friday May 4 2007 and excellent read  

Article Link: http://www.therecord.com/home_page_local_story/home_page_local_story_1031480.html

~Rebecca 

Sorry, after I posted this I noticed it's the same news information as in Pipers' post.. my bad


----------



## RangerRay (4 May 2007)

Congratulations, RHFC.  

I'm sure that His Highness will be proud of his regiment.


----------



## KwaiLo (5 May 2007)

Piper, I have a post above you as your thread was merged into mine.


----------



## proudnurse (5 May 2007)

Just got home from the Parade, I will make an album of what I got from the day on "Photo Bucket" When I get home from work tonight. Weather was beautiful, and the Fusiliers did a wonderful job honoring Prince Andrew. It was busy down there but not overly congested, and we did get a good spot to sit and see everything. The Pipes sounded great too... were you in there playing somewhere Piper? 

~Rebecca


----------



## KwaiLo (5 May 2007)

It was a beautiful day for a parade.  We drove down to the church by the cenotaph, and walked around for a bit.  The grassed area there is a good diversion for the kids, so we stayed there to watch.

We got to see the salute to the cenotaph, and we walked around to stay behind them and hear the pipes.

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g234/KwaiLoCdn/DSC00937.jpg
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g234/KwaiLoCdn/DSC00938.jpg
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g234/KwaiLoCdn/DSC00939.jpg
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g234/KwaiLoCdn/DSC00940.jpg
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g234/KwaiLoCdn/DSC00941.jpg
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g234/KwaiLoCdn/DSC00943.jpg


----------



## RHFC_piper (6 May 2007)

I must say, the parade went pretty well.  There were a few hiccups in the practices, but once the parade stepped off the troops really brought it all together.
Wish I could say the same for the band, but thanks to some rehearsal issues, some lack of communication, and carrying the pipes to the City Hall, we sounded a little 'off'.

We were fairly out of tune when we finally played  as our pipes were tuned before we stepped off but we carried them all the way to the City hall with out playing and the tuning just faded away.  Besides that, we had a replacement bass drummer who had little experience with some of the tunes we had to play, and as a result our 'Royal Salute' sounded horrible. (The bass drummer beat a quick march and the Royal Salute is a slow march... caused much confusion.)

Besides all that, the Parade was good. And after the parade, the members of the Regiment had a chance to talk to the Prince virtually one on one.  We were broken down to groups of roughly 10 - 15 and his highness came around a spoke to each group for roughly 10 min each.  He's quite an interesting fellow.

The Dinner (Regimental Colours Ball) was excellent; good food and great company.

Here are some pictures:





The Regiment Marching with no Bayonets, colours or music playing.





The band





The Prince (left) and our Honourary Colonel (Right)





The Regimental Colour being uncased





Regimental Colours flying





His Royal Highness watching the proceedings





The Regiment marching back to the Armoury with Drums Beating, Bayonets fixed and Colours flying.





The Band





Yours truely, playing my new pipes with the band


I have some videos, but I am in the process of editing them.  I will post a link once complete.


----------



## gaspasser (6 May 2007)

Fine looking regiment you have there, Piper,  well turned out and sharp!
Nice to see some swirling kilts again, warms the cockles of me heart.


----------



## Kirkhill (6 May 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> Does this have ANYTHING to do with him being Colonel-in-Chief of The Royal *Highland* Fusiliers of Canada?  (running away now!)



Misbegotten Sassenach spawn.... >


----------



## RangerRay (6 May 2007)

Damn, those patrol blues look smart!


----------



## proudnurse (7 May 2007)

Piper, so I guess I did finally have the honour to hear you play your Pipes  I got most of my photo's down by Cambridge Place. We sat in the second set of bleachers, that did not face the building, so I could have easier access, getting in and out for the little one (especially to take a break for her and go check out the River and sit on the grass up there.) I did not download mine as of yet, but when I do get a little bit of time, I will share also. 

Wonderful job Piper, to you and the rest of the Regiment! 

~Rebecca


----------



## tabernac (7 May 2007)

That is one sharp looking regiment. Excellent work.


----------



## proudnurse (8 May 2007)

Sorry for the delay, but here are a few that I would like to share for everyone to enjoy also. My camera is giving me a bit of grief when I was just trying do download, will work on them and add them over the next couple of days. Here is one that I took, from Main Street close by to Cambridge Place. 

~Rebecca 


<img src="http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k238/rebeccaanne30/Newones531.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting">


<img src="http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k238/rebeccaanne30/Newones721.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting">


<img src="http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k238/rebeccaanne30/Newones719.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting">


<img src="http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k238/rebeccaanne30/Newones713.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting">


<img src="http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k238/rebeccaanne30/Newones703.jpg" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting">



....Finally got things up and running here to add my collection. I ended it, with a shot from our walk along the Grand River. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## RangerRay (9 May 2007)

It's too bad that HRH was not in regimental dress.  When he was recently visiting his regiment in New Zealand, he wore his...


----------



## proudnurse (9 May 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> It's too bad that HRH was not in regimental dress.  When he was recently visiting his regiment in New Zealand, he wore his...



Your little picture, is just showing up as a red x in a box (I don't know if it's just not loading for me?) Well, when I saw him for the first time, in his grey suit... I kind of thought he might have worn something a little more... well different than that. I remember when the girls at my work asked me how the parade went, I told them it was great... and what he was wearing and he kind of reminded me more of looking like a Lawyer, and not a Prince. That kind of says to me though, he must be a very down to earth and maybe that helps him be more comfortable with the crowds  that's just what I thought when I seen him wearing a suit.

~Rebecca


----------



## RangerRay (9 May 2007)

Hmmm...not sure why it's appearing that way.

If you right-click on the box, and select "Properties", then highlight the Address (URL), and copy and paste it into your brower, it _should_ show you the picture...


----------



## proudnurse (9 May 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Hmmm...not sure why it's appearing that way.
> 
> If you right-click on the box, and select "Properties", then highlight the Address (URL), and copy and paste it into your brower, it _should_ show you the picture...



Ok it worked!  

Now the suit was not too bad, but that I definately have to say is much much smarter!

Thanks for sharing the pic!

~Rebecca


----------

